# Dirtjump Contest in Schorndorf Nähe Stuttgart



## onboard81 (23. Juni 2007)

Dirt Contest in Schorndorf Nähe Stuttgart









29. Juni 07 am Mitternachtsshopping in Schorndorf (Baden Württemberg)

- Dirtjump Contest MTB und BMX - Bikes´n Boards Freerideshop Night of Glory
- Cocktailbar und Barbecue
- Bikes´n Boards Night feat. DJ Danone, Hip Hop, Funk, Soul 

Organisator X-Sports @ RV Wanderer Schorndorf

Dirtjump Contest

Strecke
Für den Contest ist eine Line mit 2 Doubles geplant. Dafür gibt es eine Startrampe. Die Rampen der Eurobike (Friedrichshafen) bilden die Absprünge. Die Landungen sind aus Erde und machen den Kurs komplett.

Zeitplan
16:00  18:00 Training 
18:30  19:30 Qualifikation 
20:30  21:30 Finale

Preise
Sachpreise bei den Amateuren
Preisgeld bei den Profis (bei genügend Zusagen und entsprechender Größe des Fahrerfeldes)

Anmeldegebühr
00NIX


Mit von der Partie ist Jan Stötzer vom Team Bergamont, ein deutschlandweit bekannter Slopestyler. Ein besonderes Bonbon wird sein, dass es einen Kiez Pro Rahmen von Bergamont neben vielen anderen super Sachpreisen wie Protection von Raceface zu gewinnen gibt!

Und das Ganze *ohne* Startgebühr!!!!

Einfach anmelden unter www.boardx.de bzw. direkt eine E-Mail an [email protected] !!!!

Wir freuen uns auf euch!!!

Weiter Infos und Anmeldung zum Kontest unter http://www.boardx.de/dirtjumpevent.php


----------



## ridewithstyle (5. August 2009)

Endlich ist es soweit.

*Die Filme vom Alphatecc Gädl Rädl Bike Bädl Video Contest sind online* und das Voting hat schon gestartet...

Checkt die Filme auf bnb-freerideshop.de  oder boardx.de und gebt eurem Favoriten eure Stimme. 

Es sind vier Filme aus der Sicht von vier verschiedenen Hobby-Film Teams die den Schorndorfer Dirtjump Contest alle aus unterschiedlichem Winkel betrachten. 

Die Jungs haben tolle Arbeit geleistet und die Stimmung vom Bikes´n Boards Freerideshop Gädl Rädl Bike Bädl schön eingefangen.

Hier gehts zu den Filmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (5. August 2009)

krass.nach ÜBER 2 jahren.


----------



## Hertener (5. August 2009)

> Gädl Rädl Bike Bädl


rüddel schüddel bike getüddel


----------

